# Hilton Head Island



## Santina (Nov 6, 2008)

I have never been to Hilton Head. My husband and I are in our fifties. Would we enjoy it? Would you choose Coral Sands or Coral Reef?

Thanks Karen


----------



## Mike327 (Nov 6, 2008)

We have been there 10 times and just bought a unit near coral sands at Waterside by Spinnaker.  We like golf and tennis.  This is our favorite vacation spot.

I have not stayed in these resorts but have walked by them.  Coral sands is in a great location at Coligny Plaza and very close to the beach.  Coral Reef is a better resort located in Shipyard plantation.  The setting for Coral Reef is more scenic, but the plantations are more isolated.  If you want to go to the beach, coral sands may be better.  If you have one vehicle, other people will be able to walk and do more at coral sands.  I considered buying a week at coral reef, but not coral sands.


----------



## Mike327 (Nov 6, 2008)

OOOpppps!   My info on coral sands is not correct.  There is a place next to Coligny plaza called the Sands.  Coral sands may be a nicer place than I thought.  You will enjoy HHI.


----------



## Santina (Nov 6, 2008)

What are the Plantations? Are they actually located in old locations?  I'm still confused. Which is the better resort to stay at?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 6, 2008)

"Plantations" are simply gated communities on the island. Much of the island is within such gated communities. Most of the timeshares, shoipping and restaurants are outside of the plantations.

There are no old plantations as one thinks of historic southern plantations. The first development of HHI started in the 1950s. The first bridge between the island and the mainland was built in 1956.

There are numerous resorts on the beach, not across from the beach as in many other beach towns.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen
When on vacation what do you both enjoy?

We adore HHI/ Serene and beautiful with lovely landscaping and plenty of places to eat at a moderate prices. Hard sand packed beach,golf,off island outlet stores. Laid back place. We fly into Savannah airport about 40 minutes away. The island itself is somewhere between 17/25 miles from Rt 95 exit. You can ride bikes on the beach at low tide.

Plantations are just groups of villas(condos),townhomes and homes within a gated community with security officer at the gate. Within these plantations there are named areas of villas, homes and timeshares. Owners pay additional fees to maintain the plantation property (POA) and also pay a HOA fee to the villa association (HOA). This fee varies greatly. There may be a shared area of amenities or private beach access. The beach is public.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is a map that gives some perspective on the planations. The colored/named areas are plantations. The tan area is ungated. Most commercial areas are outside of plantations and there are numerous beach access points for those who are not staying in a plantation. Sea Pines, which has a number of tourist attractions, allows non-residents to access its property for $5 per day per car.


----------



## Santina (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks but should I choose Coral Sands or Reef


----------



## Janette (Nov 7, 2008)

Check out the reviews on the two resorts. We've not stayed in either but anyy place on the island would satisfy me. We have just returned from a walk on the beach. The weather was in 70's with bright blue skies today. You can access most of the plantations by playing golf, going to restaurants within the gates, etc. Sea Pines does require a $5 fee per car to enter but a visit to Harbor Town and the ride through Sea Pines is worth the money. You need to be able to create your own entertainment on HHI. It is not your normal beach town. There is a lot to do in a week, but relaxation is the key. There are wonderful restaurants, good shopping, golf, tennis, biking, walking on the beach, good theatre productions depending on time of your visit. Savannah is a good day trip as are Beaufort and Old Town Bluffton. You could always visit Sun City and maybe even run into a Tugger!! We are so fortunate to live near HHI and hope you come down and have a wonderful visit to the low country.


----------



## Mike327 (Nov 8, 2008)

I would go with the best location.  Find the street address and then look up the location on google maps

http://maps.google.com/maps


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Coral Reef*

We were just at the Coral Reef this past September. It was very nice. The units are a little dark, but other than that I liked it. The location was good. They give you 2 bikes to use for the week and the pool is right out your front door. I would stay there again.


----------



## dtim (Nov 8, 2008)

*Coral Reef vs. Coral Sands*

Coral Reef is located within Shipyard Plantation and is a way from the beach.  Coral Sands is much closer to the beach and Coligny.  I would prefer Coral Sands.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 8, 2008)

We have stayed at both.  I would go back to Coral Sands first if I had a choice since it has such a great location.


----------



## Santina (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank You All


----------



## tammigirl (Nov 9, 2008)

Coral Reef gains you access to all the amenities of Crown Plaza, which I much prefer over the Westin on Hilton Head Island, so it's my choice. Everyone is going to have different preferences. They are both owned by the Coral Resorts, so why not call them and tell them your preferences and ask them which better fits the bill?


----------



## 4BoxersGranny (Nov 9, 2008)

*Hilton Head*

My husband and I love HH.  Do not play tennis nor golf.  Use HH for base and travel to Beaufort and Savannah.  Both just an hour or less from HH.  We do love that area and always go once a year.  Have stayed at a lot of different timeshares on the island over the years and the worst and the first was at Colignay.


----------

